# (AL) At stud



## Bandit08 (Mar 30, 2014)

GRHRCH Trigger's Shock N Awe (Ace) is one of the few 3rd gen GRHRCH. 7 FC'S/AFC'S and 7 GRHRCH's in 4 generations. Frozen or natural cover available in AL.,La.,


----------

